# Why Win Explorer launch for external drives during boot?



## Cuzzinbrucie (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm running Win10 on an HP laptop. I have 3 external HDD attached via USB ports. Every time I boot the PC, a Windows Explorer window opens for each of the 3 drives. How do I prevent this from happening?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 27, 2017)

Control Panel>Autoplay>Select an appropriate setting for "Removable drive" (it's likely set at the default, which is to open File Explorer). Choosing "Take no Action" should stop the problem.


----------

